# Needing CrockPot Recipes



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

::standing at podium and nervously clearing my throat:: My name is Crystal and I'm a stress eater. :brownbag: 

Ok...everybody all at once..."Hi Crystal".

*Whew!* :smheat: Ok now that's over, here's my dilema. With my schedule and my stress, which I don't see any relief from in the near future, and the fact that I HATE to cook and am not very good at it, I have been going through drive throughs more than I ever have in my life. I find it so much easier and relaxing to pick up food and even have it eaten by the time I get home so that when I am home, I can feed Z&J, let them out to do their business, then do whatever I need to do yet that evening. Dang, :huh: not only am I a stress eater but also a run-on sentence-er. :back2topic: As a result I have put on an obscene amount of weight. Not only that, but I am also starting to feel...well...lousy. Tired all the time and the beginning signs of an ulcer that I used to have years ago. So yesterday I put some boneless, skinless chicken breasts in a crockpot with some cream of mushroom soup. I know it sounds bland, but when I got home last night the whole house smelled sooooo good. I served it on some long grained wild rice and it was like comfort food to me. Ok...not necessarily low calorie, but way lower than McDonalds. And so much better for me. So as a way to just start taking better care of myself, plus maybe give me the 'comfort' that food often does give me, I'm looking for super easy, no fail, super fast to put together crockpot recipes. Who knows, maybe I'll even lose some lbs. by doing this. :innocent: Hey...a girl can always dream right? Now before sharing your gourmet recipes, I have to confess that I really CAN'T cook. When we have family dinners, I'm always asked to bring a salad. :HistericalSmiley: And living in 'small town USA', I don't always have access to some of the more exotic foods, spices, etc...

Ok....ready for all those super easy, no fail, yummy recipes!!! Oh...and thanks! :Flowers 2:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I love using the crockpot, and I'm not a gourmet cook either. Here's one. Throw a roast with carrots in the crockpot. Pour the dry contents of onion soup mix (Lipton is what I use) and about 1/4 cup of water. Now that smells really good at the end of the day!


Cranberry Pot Roast

Not my recipe, but the result of a search for Crockpot recipes. Looks like allrecipes.com has tons of crockpot recipes.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a good website for you:

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi twin, 
well we are not so much twins afterall because I do like to cook, but in spurts...sometimes I get lazy and just don't want to. Other times I make a few things on a Sunday and freeze some portions for quick meals later. Lately I've been doing the drive thrus too to the point that I'm tired of them......I just got a hamburger happy meal today while out shopping and almost Lol'ed when I said I wanted a 'girl toy' (hey it was a my little pony). Usually I ask for apple juice as an attempt to cut calories by avoiding the coke, but today I wanted coffee but who orders a happy meal with coffee for their kid ? so I got juice AND coffee. And I don't care if they think the meal is for me or not but I just thought it was hilarious to order it with a coffee. 
Didn't think I'd make it thru my shopping without 'nourishment' (questionable) so I had to have takeout. I'm laughing now bec I wrote this much without even reading your whole post....and now I've just read to the MacDonald's part..LOL. Maybe we are twins.

I've got a crock pot and a crock pot cook book that I've hardly ever used, but I'll have a look. I've got family coming on Wednesday and thinking the same thing...what will I cook ???

PS chicken caiccitore is good too, and crock pot friendly.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's a few that I've collected from friends:

I just got this in my email from someone that said they love this crockpot recipe. Seeing that most crockpots only have high and low, you'll have to guess how long to cook it, since this recipe calls for medium. LOL

Potato Soup

7-9 medium sized potatoes sliced into roughly 1 inch cubes thicker if you want more potato to bite.
3-6 carrots chopped
1 med sweet onion chopped
2-4 stalks celery chopped
2-4 cans evaporated milk
2-3 cups of chicken broth or water you could use beef broth if you wish traditional is chicken.
3-5 chicken bullion cubes if using water can also be used with chicken broth.
Salt and pepper to your liking

Mix all ingredients in crock pot and cook on medium heat for about 3 hours or until all veggies are tender. You can cook it on the stove top also or even over an open fire. It will feed 7 people or more depending on portion sizes.

Corn Chowder

2 Cans Corn
3 Potatoes
1 Onion
2 Cups Chicken Broth
2 Cups 1% Milk
¼ Cup Margarine

Combine vegetables and broth in slow cooker. Cook on low for 5-6 hours. Add milk and margarine. Cook additional 1-2 hours.

Combine vegetables and broth in slow cooker. Cook on low for 5-6 hours. Add milk and margarine. Cook additional 1-2 hours.

Chicken Soup

2 Cans Chicken Broth (10.5 oz cans)
2 Cups White Rice
1.5 lbs Chicken
2 Cups V8 Juice
1 Cup Water
1 Can Peas and Carrots

Combine ingredients, cook on low for 8 hours.

From the friend that sent this one: The chicken soup is very basic. Probably the first meal I made in a slow cooker.
It can be modified in a hundred ways, but it taught me a valuable slow cooker secret: V8 juice is the best secret ingredient ever! I add a can to every roast I make (along with a can of beef broth), and people are convinced that I actually know how to cook now!

Grandma's Slow Cooker Chicken Noodle Soup

3/4 pound boneless, skinless chicken thighs or breast meat, cut into 1-inch pieces
2 mediium stalks celery, sliced (1 cup)
1 large carrot, chopped (3/4 cup0
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup
1 can (14.5 ounces) diced tomatoes, undrained
1 can (14 ounces) frozen green peas
1 cup frozen home-style egg noodles (from 12-ounce bag)

1. Spray 10-inch skillet with cooping spray; heat over medium heat. Cook chicken in skillet about 5 minutes, stirring frequently, until brown.
2. Mix chicken and remaining ingredients except peas and noodles in slow cooker
3. Cover and cook on low heat setting 6 1/2 to 7 hours or until chicken is no longer pink.
4. Stir in peas and noodles. cover and cook about 10 minutes or until noodles are tender. 6 servings.

Note: I often double this recipe and freeze half. Also, I add a teaspoon of Better than Bouillion chicken flavor to add a little more flavor.

Corey’s Irish Chili

1 can Baked Beans
1 can Chili Beans
1 can Pinto Beans (drain juice)
1.5 lb of Ground Turkey
¾ cup Diced Bell Peppers and Onions
¾ cup Brown Sugar
½ cup Ketchup
1 Tablespoon Mustard

Brown the meat in skillet, spicing with seasoned salt, onion powder, chili powder, and paprika (use paprika sparingly). Combine remaining ingredients in slow cooker. Stir. When meat is cooked adequately, add to slow cooker, stirring well. Cook on low for 6-8 hours, stirring once halfway through and once before serving.

Personal tips:
I prefer to dice peppers and onions beforehand, using 2 green bell peppers, 1 red bell pepper, 1 orange bell pepper, 1 yellow bell pepper, and 2 red (purple) onions. This combination usually provides about 9 cups of diced peppers & onions. After mixing them well, I freeze them in 3 quart-sized freezer bags, and use them in numerous recipes.

For the beans I prefer to use:
1 can Bush’s Grillin’ Beans Steakhouse Recipe, 22 oz
1 can Bush’s Chili Beans Medium Sauce, 16 oz
1 can Bush’s Pinto and Great Northern Mixed Beans, 16 oz 

Enjoy!! Jules


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849042


> Here's a good website for you:
> 
> http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/[/B]



OMG! this is amazing! Thankyou! I have just looked at the first few posts and am already almost drooling LOL Will be watching this thread. I started a similar thread on YorkieTalk a couple years ago and got a few good responses but I would love some new ideas too!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Crockpots are great! I just got an amazing email with TONS of recipes, but it is in an email I received. You find the recipe you want, click on the email link, and you get the recipe - Viola!

If you are interested, I can send you that email. PM me if you would like it - there's tons of different categories to choose from.

Good luck!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's a site a friend sent me. I've always meant to try a few of the recipes,but just never got around to it. I don't like to cook anymore,must be getting lazy.  http://www.50plusfriends.com/cookbook/crockpot/index-5b.html


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't often do recipes anymore in the crockpot (aside from an occasional soup) but here's a few easy things I sometimes do:

put a whole roaster chicken in there. I sometimes spread a thin layer of some kind of spead (we use Smart Balance) and drizzle a bit of lemon and throw on some spices--anything from thyme to rosemary to basil to tarragon (just about anything will work). And let it cook all day. Lots of leftovers for sandwiches, etc.

Stews are great and so is chili!

Throw a bag of trader joe's meatballs in there w/ jar of sauce and can add some fresh, chopped veggies. Serve over pasta.

Good for you on the healthier eating!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Crock Pot Lasagna
Easy and good!!
SERVES 4 -6

Ingredients
1 lb lean ground beef 
1 onion, chopped 
2 garlic cloves, smashed 
1 (28 ounce) can tomato sauce 
1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
12 ounces cottage cheese (we like 2%) 
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese or asiago cheese 
12 ounces lasagna noodles, uncooked 
16 ounces shredded mozzarella cheese 

Directions
1. Brown ground beef, onion and garlic in frypan. 
2. Add tomato sauce, tomato paste, salt and oregano. 
3. Cook long enough to get it warm. 
4. Spoon a layer of meat sauce onto the bottom of the slow cooker. 
5. Add a double layer of uncooked lasagna noodles (break to fit) and top with cheeses. 
6. Repeat with sauce, noodles and cheeses until all are used up. 
7. Cover and cook on low for 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Okay, I am what they call a "lazy cook!" If it can't be made in one pot, then I rarely make it.  This recipe is my mom's and I make it often for my husband because it is soooooo good.

Bean Soup
1 bag of beans (I buy this kind)








1 pound of cut up bacon (uncooked)
Salt & Pepper to taste
Put in crock pot and fill to top with water. Cook for about 10-12 hours on high. That is it! WHOOP! WHOOP!

That is my mom's recipe. I add a chopped onion and a can of chicken broth for more flavor. Oh, and sometimes garlic if I have it handy. I also make a pot of rice and serve it over that. It is so simple and so good!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Crystal you are so funny! 

I wish I had some good recipes to share, so you can bet I will be writing some of these down!

Good luck in your healthy eating quest!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 8 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849043


> Hi twin,
> well we are not so much twins afterall because I do like to cook, but in spurts...sometimes I get lazy and just don't want to. Other times I make a few things on a Sunday and freeze some portions for quick meals later. Lately I've been doing the drive thrus too to the point that I'm tired of them......I just got a hamburger happy meal today while out shopping and almost Lol'ed when I said I wanted a 'girl toy' (hey it was a my little pony). Usually I ask for apple juice as an attempt to cut calories by avoiding the coke, but today I wanted coffee but who orders a happy meal with coffee for their kid ? so I got juice AND coffee. And I don't care if they think the meal is for me or not but I just thought it was hilarious to order it with a coffee.
> Didn't think I'd make it thru my shopping without 'nourishment' (questionable) so I had to have takeout. I'm laughing now bec I wrote this much without even reading your whole post....and now I've just read to the MacDonald's part..LOL. Maybe we are twins.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not I used to have a great recipe for chicken caiccitore! Darned if I can find it anywhere. So if you have one you like, I'd love to try it.


QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849131


> Okay, I am what they call a "lazy cook!" If it can't be made in one pot, then I rarely make it.  This recipe is my mom's and I make it often for my husband because it is soooooo good.
> 
> Bean Soup
> 1 bag of beans (I buy this kind)
> ...


lol...yep, that's me. Love casseroles and things you can do in one pot or one dish! I'll be giving your recipe a try for sure!

Yummmm....thanks everyone! Keep 'em coming! Z&J are going to be so confused if I start getting pots and pans out and I'm not cooking *their* food!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't use/have a crock pot but I cook a lot from recipes from this website..

http://www.epicurious.com/

The recipes are from different cooking magazines (Gourmet, Bon Appetit, etc) and I'm sure if you do a search on it..you'll find a lot of great, easy recipes. It's a great resource


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Best Easy CrockPot Stuffed Peppers

3 raw peppers.... I always get 1 red , 1 yellow and 1 green, the red and yellow have a sweeter more mild flavor......use what You like
1 lb of ground hamburger (Lean is better but not mandatory)
1 egg
1/3 cup Italian flavored breadcrumbs
2/3 cup rice
1 small diced onion ( optional(
1 Large Jar of Newmans Sausage and Pappers Tomato Sause

Wash the peppers, slice off the tops of the 3 peppers and hollow them out and discard the seeds
Mix hamburger, egg, breadcrumbs, onions and rice togther in a bowl mixing thoroughly and then divide in 3 equal balls
Place 1 ball in each pepper, packing it in deeply.Pour some tomato sauce - just a bit into bottom of the crockpot, then put in your peppers and pour the rest of the tomato sauce over and cover...............

Cook on high 4 hrs or low 8 hours until done
This recipe is enough for a family of 5-6
This is sooooooooooo easy and its my husband's favorite recipe. Enjoy !


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

For some yummy BBQ put in a roast with a bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce. I also add some minced garlic, salt, pepper, and grilled seasoning. Mine usually cooks for 9 hours and then it can easily be shredded.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 8 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849092


> Crock Pot Lasagna
> Easy and good!!
> SERVES 4 -6
> 
> ...


Do you use cottage cheese or ricotta cheese?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal, 

I don't have any recipies for you but I will say this. Invest in some good tupperware or one of those freezer bag things that suck all the air out. I used to enjoy crockpot cooking but since my husband is a VEGAN and I am not I was making an entire crockpot meal just for myself and found that there was so much left over! I was eating the same meal all week and when I didn't do that I was throwing way to much money away (or giving it away to my in-laws who weren't as impressed with my crockpot cooking as my husband's mom is a great cook)!

Perhaps there is a book out there about crockpot cooking for one???


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal....I am the QUEEN of 30 minute low fat meals LOL! I can totally help you out! 

I use my crock pot all the time. Last weekend I made turkey meat loaf in it. Added in all my veggies and let it cook on low for 4 hours. I just added breadcrumbs, pepper, garlic, onions, and an egg to the ground turkey. Topped it w/tomato sauce. It really doesn't get much easier than that. 

Try to switch to ground turkey or ground chicken instead of using beef. And always try to buy low sodium broths, soups etc. Those are some easy ways to cut calories and fat. 

DH works a lot of midnights so those nights I dont' really cook. Instead of takeout I have my freezer stocked w/Lean Cuisines or Smart Ones. Pop one in the microwave and you have a low cal dinner in 3 minutes.  

I'll gather up some recipes and send them over to you. Trust me...I'm not the best cook. But what I make is fast and low fat!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 9 2009, 08:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849206


> Crystal,
> 
> I don't have any recipies for you but I will say this. Invest in some good tupperware or one of those freezer bag things that suck all the air out. I used to enjoy crockpot cooking but since my husband is a VEGAN and I am not I was making an entire crockpot meal just for myself and found that there was so much left over! I was eating the same meal all week and when I didn't do that I was throwing way to much money away (or giving it away to my in-laws who weren't as impressed with my crockpot cooking as my husband's mom is a great cook)!
> 
> Perhaps there is a book out there about crockpot cooking for one???[/B]


I use my crockpot a lot and just cook for myself. If I can tell that a recipe is going to make a ton of food, I'll usually half the recipe. If there is no way to reduce it and I feel like it will be too much food I just don't make that one. But when I cook I usually try to make enough food to have leftovers for a few more meals so I'm not cooking too often. Usually when I makes soups I'll eat it for one meal a day for almost a week. But I do agree...if your not the type of person to eat leftovers then I wouldn't do crock pot cooking much...but I like having some leftovers...just not too much so I'll adjust the recipe as needed. Cooking for one person can be hard sometimes


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh, I'm making an apricot chicken recipe today that I found on the blog that Nikki's Mom posted! I can't wait to try it tonight! I had all the ingredients already except apricot preserves and the chicken. It was pretty cheap to make.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Nov 9 2009, 06:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849205


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 8 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849092





> Crock Pot Lasagna
> Easy and good!!
> SERVES 4 -6
> 
> ...


Do you use cottage cheese or ricotta cheese?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Believe it or not, I use cottage cheese. It is really creamy and yummy in this recipe. I love coming home, and the house smells like dinner is ready! Comfort food for cold weather!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep...cooking for one does pose some problems. Also, if you don't have a deep freezer (which I don't), you can't freeze things for too long or stuff gets ruined. Fortunately, I'm one that can eat left overs for over a period of time if it's something I really love. I'm really hoping that coming home once or twice a week to a house that smells of food cooking will help curb some of that need to eat out of stress. There is just something so comforting about warm food that's already prepared and ready to eat when you come in the door.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 9 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849260


> Oh, I'm making an apricot chicken recipe today that I found on the blog that Nikki's Mom posted! I can't wait to try it tonight! I had all the ingredients already except apricot preserves and the chicken. It was pretty cheap to make.[/B]


Let us know how it turns out! I thought the first one I would try from that blog was the Java Roast. I'll probably try that later in the week.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 9 2009, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849215


> Crystal....I am the QUEEN of 30 minute low fat meals LOL! I can totally help you out!
> 
> I use my crock pot all the time. Last weekend I made turkey meat loaf in it. Added in all my veggies and let it cook on low for 4 hours. I just added breadcrumbs, pepper, garlic, onions, and an egg to the ground turkey. Topped it w/tomato sauce. It really doesn't get much easier than that.
> 
> ...



I want your recipes too Tammy!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Nov 9 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849279


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 9 2009, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849215





> Crystal....I am the QUEEN of 30 minute low fat meals LOL! I can totally help you out!
> 
> I use my crock pot all the time. Last weekend I made turkey meat loaf in it. Added in all my veggies and let it cook on low for 4 hours. I just added breadcrumbs, pepper, garlic, onions, and an egg to the ground turkey. Topped it w/tomato sauce. It really doesn't get much easier than that.
> 
> ...



I want your recipes too Tammy!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
No problem! When I have them written up I'll PM them over to you too!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I had done a lot or research on Amazon, and found these two cookbooks got really good reviews, so I just ordered them.

Fix-It and Forget-It Big Cookbook: 1400 Slow Cooker Recipes
This one has tons and tons of tried and true recipes, and really does not focus on healthy recipes, just good and simple ones.

Not Your Mother's Slow Cooker Cookbook
This one focuses more on healthy cooking, not using a lot of high sodium soups, etc.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I do a lot of crockpot cooking and luckily don't mind eating leftovers. My two favorites are Angel Chicken (it's really heavenly!) and Pot Roast. For the chicken recipe I usually only use 4 chicken breasts and steam broccoli for a veggie and for the Pot Roast recipe I use half the carrots and potatoes. Usually I have alot more beef and gravy leftovers and once the veggies are gone I make hot open-faced beef/gravy sandwiches and steam some fresh green beans or broccoli (both of which can be steamed in the microwave).

MaryH

ANGEL CHICKEN

6 skinless, boneless chicken breasts (about 2 pounds total)

¼ cup butter or margarine

1 package of Italian dry salad dressing mix (e.g., Good Seasons)

1 10 ¾ ounce can condensed golden mushroom soup (Campbells)

½ of an 8-ounce tub of whipped cream cheese with chives

½ cup dry white wine or water

3 cups hot cooked noodles

Snipped fresh chives (optional)



Place chicken pieces in a 4 quart slow cooker. Melt butter in a medium saucepan. Stir in salad dressing mix. Stir in mushroom soup, cream cheese, and wine. Pour over chicken in slow cooker. Cover and cook on low-heat setting for 4 to 5 hours. Serve chicken and sauce over hot cooked noodles. If desired, sprinkle with fresh chives.



Remove pot roast to plate, cover with foil and keep warm in oven. Turn crock pot to high, whisk flour into cold water, stir into juices in crock pot, cover and cook on high for another 20 minutes, stirring occasionally, until gravy is thickened.</span>


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Good Cookbook:

Make it Fast, Cook it Slow

I hesitated to post my recipes, because I cook traditional, but, here goes. 

I use my slow cooker at least 2X a week. I have learned that I can cook any type of meat/poultry in a slow cooker, with minimal effort. I don't eat grains, but I do serve some things over rice or quinoa for hubby. You could add any type of veggies to these dishes either at the beginning if they are hardy, like carrots/squashes, or toward the end of the cooking time if they are delicate, or cook them separately. Let me warn you, these recipes are made in a traditional way, taste delicious, and are very healthy. They are not low fat. (Our bodies need fat. I know that is a controversial statement...but so be it. I've done my homework.)

If I am in a huge hurry and can't think of anything in the morning, I throw some meat or poultry in the crock pot, add a little bit of water and a tablespoon of coconut oil, set it on low. I'll season it after it is cooked, when I have more time to think. I don't use canned soup or dry soup mixes as these contain preservatives/msg/hydrolized stuff, stuff I can't pronounce or don't recognize, etc. For me, It is just as easy to open up a can of delicious, healthful coconut milk, or good tomato sauce as it is to open up a can of who-knows-what. 

If you have cans of coconut milk-I use Thai Kitchen (full fat,) bottles of Teriyaki Sauce/BBQ Sauce/Salsa (I use Organicville brand) cans of Tomato sauce (I like Muir Glen) fresh lemon, lime, garlic, ginger, and some dry or fresh herbs/spices in your pantry, you can make many fresh crock pot meals with minimal effort. If you don't want to bother with fresh lemon/lime/ginger/garlic, you can use the bottled juices and dried spices. I hardly ever measure, and everything usually comes out just fine! I usually only use 1/2 cup liquid and a tablespoon of fat, unless the meat is very lean, then I use a little more. If you use flour you could always make a gravy from the cooked drippings and add to the dish.

Here's some of my favorites:

I always add either a tablespoon of coconut oil, (great health benefits) grassfed beef tallow (contains tons of Omega 3 Essential Fatty Acids) or organic butter, all of which add tons of flavor and nutritional value. If you can't find beef tallow, or are afraid of using it and the other fats, you can always substitute olive oil, but try not to use veg oils like canola or margarine. They would ruin these dishes, and add little nutritional value to them. I add sea salt and a little bit of pepper to everything I cook. I cook everything on low. It comes out better that way.

1. Boneless, skinless, chicken breasts with 1/2 cup of (home made) or store bought Teriyaki sauce and spices of your choice. When it is done, shred chicken over cooked rice. 

2. Beef brisket or pork shoulder with 1/2 cup home made or store bought BBQ sauce. Instant BBQ! I serve it with cole slaw or a big salad.

3. Beef Chuck Roast with 1/2 cup diced tomatoes or tomato sauce (I like Muir Glen Fire Roasted Diced Tomatoes) - great with Pasta if you eat it. Or use salsa instead, and serve with tortillas and all the rest of your favorite Mexican fixings. 

4. Chicken Soup: I make mine with chicken parts-lots of bones, herbs, ginger, garlic, coconut milk, carrots, etc.. When it is done, I strain out all the cooked stuff, shred the chicken, add it back into the broth, grate garlic and ginger into the broth, add veggies, cooked rice and a couple of tablespoons coconut milk and a shot of lime. - Really yummy!

5. Whole Roasted Chicken - I add a lot of garlic, fresh herbs, rub chicken with organic butter, and juice of 1/2 lemon or a tablespoon of lemon juice. I usually serve this chicken with easy oven roasted potatoes/oven roasted sweet potatoes, and oven roasted carrots. 

6.Chicken legs - I cook these in 1/2 cup coconut milk, ginger and a splash of lime juice. I serve them with oven roasted sweet potatoes and salad.

It's just the two of us, and often it is just me at home. I eat leftovers for breakfast and/or lunch and/or freeze the leftovers. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849042


> Here's a good website for you:
> 
> http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/[/B]



See, I knew you were a good friend to have on SM! Thanks for putting this website out there. I use my crockpot often to cook for my dogs, too! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Nov 9 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849437


> I do a lot of crockpot cooking and luckily don't mind eating leftovers. My two favorites are Angel Chicken (it's really heavenly!) and Pot Roast. For the chicken recipe I usually only use 4 chicken breasts and steam broccoli for a veggie and for the Pot Roast recipe I use half the carrots and potatoes. Usually I have alot more beef and gravy leftovers and once the veggies are gone I make hot open-faced beef/gravy sandwiches and steam some fresh green beans or broccoli (both of which can be steamed in the microwave).
> 
> MaryH
> 
> ...


Mmmm...Mary that Angel chicken sounds so yummy! Can you put it all together the night before and then take it out of the fridge and plug it in, in the morning? I wasn't too sure because of the cream cheese.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 10 2009, 07:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849478


> Good Cookbook:
> 
> Make it Fast, Cook it Slow
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, even with my horrible eating habits of fast food lately, I do know that your body does need good fats. I'm also aware of how bad the stuff you can't pronounce is for you. I really do aspire to get to your level of cooking and will be trying your recipes for sure. But I have to work up to it. That is one reason why I don't do diet sodas or lean cuisines anymore. But I do have to think that getting started to cook and eat healthier, by using some canned soups and dry mixes has got to be so much better for me than fast food and Lean Cuisines. I dated a chemist who worked at Abbot Labs for awhile and he really pounded it into me how bad artificial sweetners are for us and that the general public has no idea what they are pumping into their bodies with that stuff.

I don't really care for the taste of coconut milk so I hope I don't mind it when cooking with it.

ETA: I lived a vegan lifestyle (as much organic as possible) for almost 2 years. I was diagnosed with Marked Gastroesophogial Reflux Disorder and before Prilosec was available otc, my insurance would not pay for the med that had been prescribed. I lived with my GERD quite comfortably by food combining, but found it so much easier to just eat vegan since you had to wait so much time in between eating a meat then eating a carb. As a side benefit, I lost a lot of weight and felt fantastic. It was just so difficult not being able to go to someone's house for dinner when eating that way. And at that time, in my area, it was difficult to go out to dinner too. Then Prilosec OTC came out and...well....here I am. Overweight, feeling tired and lousy, and even noticing the beginning stages of an old ulcer condition. I have just got to start taking better care of myself.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Crystal for starting this thread. I thought you were describing me. I'm a big time stress eater and the "Queen of Fastfood". I know how to cook, but just hate doing it, my husband does the cooking on our days off. The crockpot cooking sounds like a great idea and i threw together the Apricot Chicken recipe from the post that Nikki's Mom provided. I can't wait to try it, it sounds yummy.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Just got this one ... sounds perfect for Thanksgiving and/or Christmas!!

Greg’s Wassail

1 gallon non pasteurized apple cider is best but can use pasteurized
1 quart orange juice no pulp
3-7 whole cloves, or all spice
1 tablespoon dried orange peel
2-3 cinnamon sticks

Cook in crock pot until all spices fully dissolve. This will take about 24 hours on low heat. Serve hot or chilled and I promise you the spices used will give you the best wassail you’ve ever tried. Greg

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Another yummy one for Thanksgiving!

Slow Cooker Pecan Baked Sweet Potatoes

4 sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1⁄4-inch slices
3⁄4 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
1 (16-ounce) can whole-berry cranberry sauce
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup nonfat evaporated milk
4 tablespoons (1⁄2 stick) butter, cubed
1 cup chopped pecans
1⁄4 teaspoon kosher salt

PREPARATION
1.Use a 4-quart slow cooker. Stagger-stack sweet potatoes in your slow cooker. Cover with the brown sugar. Squish the cranberry sauce all over the top. Mix the vanilla with the milk, and pour on top. Dot with the butter. Sprinkle with the chopped pecans and salt.

2. Cover and cook on low for 5 to 6 hours, or on high for 3 to 4 hours. This is done when the sweet potatoes have reached the desired tenderness. We like ours pretty squishy. Unplug the cooker and uncover. Let sit for 15 minutes before cutting. This is a wonderful addition to the holiday table.

From Make It Fast, Cook It Slow: The Big Book of Everyday Slow Cooking by Stephanie O'Dea. Copyright © 2009. Published by Hyperion. Available wherever books are sold. All Rights Reserved.

Read more: http://www.thedailygreen.com/healthy-eatin...9#ixzz0WV2WA9c1


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Holiday Slow Cooker ideas:

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2007/11/cr...liday-food.html


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I am making this tomorrow. It is one of the best salmon and spinach recipes I have ever made. I serve the salmon over a pile of mashed potatoes with the spinach on the side. It is so delish!!

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/05/cr...almon-with.html

HUGz! Jules


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have made 3 recipes from the Year of Slowcooking Blog so far this week:

Apricot Chicken http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/03/cr...ken-recipe.html
This was delicious! I used chicken drumsticks instead of thighs. And a friend of mine made this today and used chicken breasts..haven't gotten to ask her how she liked it. My chicken was so tender..it almost just fell off the bone and I thought it tasted great! Will definitely make this again. 

Creamy Crockpot Risotto http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/02/cr...ot-risotto.html
This turned out nicely. I ate it with some roasted tomato soup that I made. It's not super flavorful but I don't think Risottos usually are..it was a mild creamy cheesy flavor. Pretty good

Holiday Punch http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/12/ho...recipe-non.html
I made this tonight. I just made a half recipe and used red hots. Very tasty. I'm sure I'll make this again when we finally have a cold night.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

My neighbor had this at a friend's house, and said that every bite was like Thanksgiving dinner. Since it will just be me here this year, I'll be making a smaller version of this along with a little mashed potatoes. Easy peasy. LOL

*Thanksgiving Casserole*

3 lbs. boneless, skinless chicken breast
2 cans cream of chicken soup (I'll use low-sodium)
Milk
1 bag of Pepperidge Farm Seasoned Stuffing mix

Prepare the stuffing mix according to the directions.

Boil the chicken until it is done, and once it cools a bit, shred it all up.

Put the 2 cans of soup and 1 can of milk in a bowl and whisk it up.

Put the chicken in a 9x13 baking dish.

Pour the soup over the chicken, and then top it off with the prepared stuffing.

Bake uncovered at 425 degrees until hot and bubbly (about 20 minutes.)

I imagine once the chicken is cooked, this could also be prepared in a 6 quart slow cooker.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just made the Yankee Pot Roast from this link that Sue (momtoboo) posted!

http://www.50plusfriends.com/cookbook/crockpot/index-5b.html

It turned out really good! Who knew you could throw a few things together in a crockpot and it comes out a home cooked meal. lol Anyone else try any of the shared recipes?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Crystal for starting this thread. I have so far made 5 dishes in the Crockpot last week. 

Chicken Adobo
The Bean Soup my Toby's Mom
Roast Beef
Apricot Chicken and Bulgogi

My husband wonders if i'm ok since i only cook on Thanksgiving and he cooks the other times and my sons and loved everything i made this weeks especially the bean soup. For a couple of the recipes i used the link provided by Nikki's mom. I'll be making some other things this week just not quite sure what yet. This beats fast food anytime.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Well first I had to go buy a crock pot!  I made the angel chicken and lasagna so far. I forgot my
husband doesn't like mushrooms so I should have used the cream of chicken. I have picky eaters! So two of is liked, two didn't.

I also cooked the Lasagna. None of us liked that. It was the taste and texture of the noodles. Maybe I was supposed to use no cook lasagna noodles? We prefer the traditional taste better. Sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings. :bysmilie: I definitely liked how it was hotter though because it seems like whenever I bake it, it doesn't stay hot for long.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I made this last night and liked it. Brown Sugar Chicken http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/08/cr...ken-recipe.html


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 9 2009, 02:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849158


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 8 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849043





> Hi twin,
> well we are not so much twins afterall because I do like to cook, but in spurts...sometimes I get lazy and just don't want to. Other times I make a few things on a Sunday and freeze some portions for quick meals later. Lately I've been doing the drive thrus too to the point that I'm tired of them......I just got a hamburger happy meal today while out shopping and almost Lol'ed when I said I wanted a 'girl toy' (hey it was a my little pony). Usually I ask for apple juice as an attempt to cut calories by avoiding the coke, but today I wanted coffee but who orders a happy meal with coffee for their kid ? so I got juice AND coffee. And I don't care if they think the meal is for me or not but I just thought it was hilarious to order it with a coffee.
> Didn't think I'd make it thru my shopping without 'nourishment' (questionable) so I had to have takeout. I'm laughing now bec I wrote this much without even reading your whole post....and now I've just read to the MacDonald's part..LOL. Maybe we are twins.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not I used to have a great recipe for chicken caiccitore! Darned if I can find it anywhere. So if you have one you like, I'd love to try it.


QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849131


> Okay, I am what they call a "lazy cook!" If it can't be made in one pot, then I rarely make it.  This recipe is my mom's and I make it often for my husband because it is soooooo good.
> 
> Bean Soup
> 1 bag of beans (I buy this kind)
> ...


lol...yep, that's me. Love casseroles and things you can do in one pot or one dish! I'll be giving your recipe a try for sure!

Yummmm....thanks everyone! Keep 'em coming! Z&J are going to be so confused if I start getting pots and pans out and I'm not cooking *their* food! 
[/B][/QUOTE]




LOL, Crystal I just read your question about chicken cacciatore....I sound like I make it all the time, I made it ONCE about 12 years ago, but it was a hit! LOL. It's so good I only make it every 12 years. Now where did I put that recipe...I'll send you something. 

Zoe and Jett confused.....how about this, while we were out for a walk, I started running and Jodi cowered and was afraid. I didn't know what was going on and why he wouldn't come near me , I realized he was not used to me running...I'd never moved that fast before..how pathetic is that?


okay...found the recipe that I most likely used way back then.


Chicken Cacciatore - this is not specific to slow cookers but you get the idea.

Chicken pieces ( I use boneless skinless chicken breasts cut in 1-2 inch pieces) but it is good with any chicken pieces.
2 onions
3-4 Tbsp. vegetable oil/ olive oil

1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 16 oz. can of diced tomatoes
1 8 oz. can to tomato sauce

1 tsp. salt (to taste)
pepper
1 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp celery seed
1-2 bay leaves

brown chicken and place in crock pot, saute onions then add these and other ingredients to the pot.
Add 1/4 cup of your fav. wine.

I didn't add the wine and I probably added more spices, including basil. Add your favs. Of course you can add some green pepper, spinach or other veggies if you like. add more canned tomatos if you need more liquid.

But that is basically the recipe.

Cook until it's done :biggrin: and serve over white rice. Enjoy!


----------

